# T&L AQUATICS IMPORTs



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I would like to thank everyone for your support in this shrimp/aquarium industry. Thanks to you guys I've been doing this over a year and a half now. Over this period of time i've met quite a few extraordinary people, and without them I would not have been able to do what I am doing now.
One of them being Frank, who sadly had to shutdown his store.

But unfortunately, I have decided to shut down this import company for shrimp dry goods and livestock also. For those who know me, will not have to worry, the horizon is bright 

Thank you all for your ongoing community support.


Tommy


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh WOW Tommy I thought things were going well for your own thing! I know you dont know me well, but are we (you and I) still okay, for keeping me up to speeed with things you get (shrimps) etc.? For the future.? Sorry it was soo late when I called you Saturday - but that was the earliest I was in town. Hope to catch up with you soon about other stuff.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

whaaaaaat?? I was supposed to get more shrimps off of you!!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Awwww  we seem to be losing our shrimp suppliers one by one... Goodluck at whatever you choose to do Tommy!


Laura


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Tommy, any future plan? Starting a breeding project I hope? I wish you good luck in your plan, you have potential.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck and best wishes for your future plans!


----------

